# Lotronex & Nursing



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

I have had IBS/D for 8 years. It is better during pregnancy, but usually comes back shortly after. My son is now 5 months old and I have gone back to work. The D is back. I had to leave work at 10:00 am, mornings are the worst! I have several months stock of Lotronex that I am desperate to start taking again, but I don't know what affects it could have on nursing. Any advice or comments. Thanks!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't mean to scare you, but PLEASE be careful what you take while you are nursing. When my son was 6 weeks old and nursing, I took some Bentyl and asked questions later. The OB/GYN (a quack) told me that I could nurse on Bentyl, no problem. Thank God I didn't trust him! I called the manufacturer and they told me that babies have DIED after nursing while their Moms were on Bentyl. I had to stop nursing for 48 hours, pumping and discarding the milk during that time. If I had not asked at all, or if I had believed the OB/GYN, my baby could have died. Thank goodness I asked after I took the pill and before I decided to nurse him again. I don't know about the effects of Lotronex. Ask the pharmacist, the doctor, the manufacturer, everyone you can think to call. I know it has been pulled, but if you can find a package insert somewhere, that would be worth reading. It is always better to error on the side of caution. If you are not completely sure it's safe, don't take it. I know that it's hard not to take the meds when you need them. Hang in there and I really hope you can find something that will work!


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much for that reply!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If I'm remembering correctly, they advised against nursing while on it. I think that may have had more to do with it not being adequately observed during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I think most people didn't take it while breastfeeding?I think you can still find drug info on it online... check it out!


----------

